# Angeln bis Skill 300



## berlin bears (16. September 2007)

Hallo - ich bin dabei den Quest von Pat Nagle mit den vier Fischen durchzuführen um auf einen Skill von 300 zu kommen. Brauche ich dazu eine Eisenangel? Wenn ja woher bekomme ich die? Danke für Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Isegrim (16. September 2007)

Wenn du die erforderlichen Fische mit deiner aktuellen Angel nicht fangen kannst, brauchst du wohl eine bessere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternative: Auktionshaus.


----------



## whiti (17. September 2007)

du brauchst keine spezielle angel, da du die quest erst mit einem skill von genau 225 bekommst reicht ein köder der dir +100 fertigkeit gibt um in der ganzen alten welt angeln zu können (325)


----------



## Smoby (17. Oktober 2007)

wogenau bekomme ich denn die quest her? Auf Hordenseite.


----------



## Toyuki (17. Oktober 2007)

Smoby schrieb:


> wogenau bekomme ich denn die quest her? Auf Hordenseite.



buffed hat nicht nur ein forum auf der hp gibt es eine rubrik quests und wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege ist dort eine Unterrubirk Beruf und dort findest du Angeln

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=-101


----------



## Nay (22. Oktober 2007)

coole Sig "Life is to short to reboot.
Also macht was aus eurem Leben..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2007)

Smoby schrieb:


> wogenau bekomme ich denn die quest her? Auf Hordenseite.



Im AH nach Aquadynamischer Fischanlocker suchen, nen Ingenieur fragen und manchmal haben auch NPCs 1-2 auf Lager.


----------



## Wynd (8. November 2007)

hi zusammen!

ich habe mich gestern auf 300 hoch geangelt. ab welchem skill kann man denn wo in der scherbenwelt angeln? (konkret geht es mir natürlich darum den ultimativen mr. zwicky angeln zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

nebenbei habe ich versucht kochen mit hoch zu skillen. leider scheint es eine lücke zwischen 140 - 175 zu geben was fischrezepte anbelangt. muss man sich bis auf 175 dann mit normalen rezepten behelfen? oder habe ich einfach ein fischrezept übersehen?


----------

